# Aramaic: Beloved



## QJB

Hey, I am looking for the Aramaic translation of the word Beloved from Song of Solomon 6:3. I am looking for the feminine version of the Aramaic Beloved. In Matthew 12:18 I am able to get the masculine version. Would someone be able to assist?


----------



## jazyk

If nobody answers and since you know what the word is, you could try to construct the feminine yourself by following the explanation that starts in

Adjectives agree with their nouns in number and gender but agree in state only if used attributively. 
Aramaic - Wikipedia

I don't know what word they use in that verse in the Hebrew Bible, but a translation for beloved in the masculine singular is ahuv in Hebrew. Its feminine form is ahuva. The Aramaic mechanism isn't too different from what I read on Wikipedia.


----------



## Flaminius

According to Targum of Song of Solomon in Brian Walton's Polyglot Bible
p.432: 2:10 rechimti (my beloved (f.) < rechima)
p.440: 6:3 chabibati (my beloved (f.) < chabiba)
No dagesh was on the alphabets.

If you are looking for a more recent version of Aramaic, here is Song of Songs from Peshitta, or a Syriac translation:
6:3 ܩܲܪܝܼܒ̣ܬ̇ܝ 
It's transliterated qarívti, "my female companion," (< qaríva; I think).


----------



## JAN SHAR

The feminine is ܪܚܺܝܡܬܳܐ in the Syriac script.


----------

